

Youtube published nearly 1000 videos of people killing snails for fun - KazimirMajorinc
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=snail+crush

======
KazimirMajorinc
Apparently, it is some kind of sexual fetish. I flagged many of these videos
as Violent and repulsive content > animal abuse, but without any reaction from
Youtube. Some (but very few) of these videos are empty snail shells or
imitations of snails.

If you feel empathy with snails please, flag these.

------
axelfreeman
What is wrong with these people? I just don't get it and want to know more
about this. Oww: <http://www.crush-fetish.net/>

------
orasis
WTF

